# Euro 2012 on TV



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Which channel of Al Jazeera sports would show the Euro or do I have to subscribe to yet another "package"? I have Du and have JSC +1 to + 8. On hold with Du, and on the internet looks like they have a separate channel for this.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Du rang me the other evening to offer me a Jaz 1, 2 and 10 package for 55dhs a month but I already have it so i`m hoping that will cover it, guess i`ll know in about 90 minutes.


----------



## zedman (Jun 7, 2012)

I just got an upgraded package with Etisilat elife, 39 aed per month all if AL Jazerra channels 

Problem is commentary is in arabic


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

rsinner said:


> Which channel of Al Jazeera sports would show the Euro or do I have to subscribe to yet another "package"? I have Du and have JSC +1 to + 8. On hold with Du, and on the internet looks like they have a separate channel for this.


This is bull****, I have the same package and no bloody football! They could have at least advertised a special package, I've seen nothing!


----------



## JohnJ. (Jun 4, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> This is bull****, I have the same package and no bloody football! They could have at least advertised a special package, I've seen nothing!


Check this one. http://www.ronaldo7.net/live/barcelona-vs/watch-barcelona-live-stream.html
Scroll down an bit And choose "link 3".
Works like a charm from Indonesia (with low bandwidth)


----------



## JohnJ. (Jun 4, 2012)

JohnJ. said:


> Check this one. http://www.ronaldo7.net/live/barcelona-vs/watch-barcelona-live-stream.html
> Scroll down an bit And choose "link 3".
> Works like a charm from Indonesia (with low bandwidth)


Yes, it's Poland Greece...not barcelona as the hyperlink says. 
Later on Germany Portugal at http://www.ronaldo7.net/live/livestream/livestream.html
Cant check it right now, but it will work I guess


----------



## hhl103 (May 3, 2011)

rsinner said:


> Which channel of Al Jazeera sports would show the Euro or do I have to subscribe to yet another "package"? I have Du and have JSC +1 to + 8. On hold with Du, and on the internet looks like they have a separate channel for this.


I have the same package as yours but there is no euro 2012 at all! Actually 2 weeks ago I went to the du shop in Mall of Emirates and asked them if euro 2012 is showing in my package. But no staff in the WHOLE shop can't give me an answer. And no one bothered to call other staff for information. Maybe that's the typical standard of service in Dubai.


----------



## JohnJ. (Jun 4, 2012)

hhl103 said:


> I have the same package as yours but there is no euro 2012 at all! Actually 2 weeks ago I went to the du shop in Mall of Emirates and asked them if euro 2012 is showing in my package. But no staff in the WHOLE shop can't give me an answer. And no one bothered to call other staff for information. Maybe that's the typical standard of service in Dubai.


So check my first hyperlink and watch the match. Hope it works. At least it works for me. 1-1 Poland-Greece


----------



## zedman (Jun 7, 2012)

hhl103 said:


> I have the same package as yours but there is no euro 2012 at all! Actually 2 weeks ago I went to the du shop in Mall of Emirates and asked them if euro 2012 is showing in my package. But no staff in the WHOLE shop can't give me an answer. And no one bothered to call other staff for information. Maybe that's the typical standard of service in Dubai.


That is the typical standard here, some of the downside to this place customer service non existent.


----------



## hhl103 (May 3, 2011)

JohnJ. said:


> Yes, it's Poland Greece...not barcelona as the hyperlink says.
> Later on Germany Portugal at Watch Portugal vs Germany live stream free online - EURO 2012
> Cant check it right now, but it will work I guess


c'est une bonn idee

Merci Beaucoup!


----------



## hhl103 (May 3, 2011)

zedman said:


> That is the typical standard here, some of the downside to this place customer service non existent.


Yes I've been here for 10 months and I am used to it and not getting irritated anymore! 

But from the business point of view, it's probably a lucrative business if one is able to deliver service (any kind of service) in a precise, clean and punctual manner.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

JohnJ. said:


> Check this one. Watch Poland vs Greece live stream free online - EURO 2012
> Scroll down an bit And choose "link 3".
> Works like a charm from Indonesia (with low bandwidth)


Will give that a try tomorrow but it doesn't quite compare to watching it in HD on my 50" plasma!

I'll need to get it sorted on Sunday.


----------



## JohnJ. (Jun 4, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> Will give that a try tomorrow but it doesn't quite compare to watching it in HD on my 50" plasma!
> 
> I'll need to get it sorted on Sunday.


Hope it works


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Sigh. 3.5 years of living here, and why do I still keep getting surprised. This chaos happens before every major sports event ( think World Cup and the "urgent deals " that were struck by Al Jazeera and Du/Etisalat at the last moment).


----------



## JohnJ. (Jun 4, 2012)

rsinner said:


> Sigh. 3.5 years of living here, and why do I still keep getting surprised. This chaos happens before every major sports event ( think World Cup and the "urgent deals " that were struck by Al Jazeera and Du/Etisalat at the last moment).


"Expect the unexpected".
A logical sequence is A-B-C, so that won't happen and NEVER ever make an assumption. 
There are just 2 guarantees in live. 
1) Death
2) Tax
😃


----------

